# RecipeDB - 97-3 ESB



## argon (9/5/11)

97-3 ESB  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Yeast is 1469PC of course... just no selection from the dropdown... Ringwood is a fair sub though.Beersmith stats;OG 1055FG 1013IBU 36.2EBC 20.8ABV 5.41   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.15 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.18 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     1500 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 33.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.93%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## argon (9/5/11)

Done this a few times now as a (double batch) but thought i'd post the sigle batch reduction as it's easier to follow
View attachment 97_3_ESB.bsm


After plenty of research in regards to Timothy taylor's landlord and reading through Dr Smurto's Landlord recipe thread and plenty of attempts at some english beers. This is what i've settled on as my go to English Beer. Yeast is 1469PC of course... just no selection from the dropdown... Ringwood is a fair sub though.

Plenty of caramel malty sweetness on the nose using the 3% Cararoma. Just a really quaffable beer. 
I've made it at varying strengths and like it around the 1050ish OG mark.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 97-3 ESB
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.15 kg Ale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 96.59 % 
0.18 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 3.41 % 
35.00 gm Fuggle [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
30.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [6.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
0.53 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.60 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.60 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.21 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.33 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.94 L of water at 71.9 C 64.5 C 


Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.36

Pitch 1.2L starter to batch 1
24hours double drop split and add second batch in



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RdeVjun (9/5/11)

Ticks all the boxes for mine, argon! :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (9/5/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Ticks all the boxes for mine, argon! :icon_drool2:



Thanks mate... as you know you were influential in putting this one together. Next BABBs i'll bring in a couple for you from the current batch.


----------



## argon (16/5/11)

Went to take a hydro sample last night to see where i was at after 10 days. Turned the tap on the fermenter and heard a little pop. Beer started flowing at a reasonably rapid rate from the thread.  Had to quickly get a jug and put it under the fermenter to catch the flow. Luckily i had a clean and sanitised keg waiting. So quickly attached a silicone hose and transferred to the keg. 

Crisis averted and only lost about a pint... which i consumed after hydro told me it was at 1011. Don't usually drink too much of the samples direct from primary, but couldn't resist... it was too tasty. So looks like i'll have an unfiltered ESB on tap soonish. Will filter the second half after a week or so of cold conditioning.


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

This recipe makes me have my doubts about the use of Caraaroma in my latest Standard Bitter, 8%. Hopefully it's not too much. How do you think that much would go in this one Argon?


----------



## argon (16/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> This recipe makes me have my doubts about the use of Caraaroma in my latest Standard Bitter, 8%. Hopefully it's not too much. How do you think that much would go in this one Argon?


I assume you're referring to this one... i guess only time will tell. I wouldn't be adverse to bumping up the % of Cararoma, as anytime i've used it i've been very happy. Love to know how much i can dump in there before it gets out of hand. I suspect it will be a palate thing, where as one gets used to it they'll just be pumping more an more to satisfy the need.


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

Yeah that's the one, I kept chopping & changing from Ordinary Bitter to Special Bitter and once I decided on Ordinary I left the spec malt the same. Hopefully not OTT.


----------



## RdeVjun (16/5/11)

Pennywise, I wouldn't be concerned about it, should be no problem with 8%. Hearing of other TTLers swapping between Best/ Ordinary/ Standard and ESB is not surprising as I did a heap of that myself (TTL is after all suggested as an example in BJCP 8.2 English Best Bitter, but also 6.6 English Pale Ale, but not ESB!), and in fact IMO the increased proportion of Caraaroma in yours is probably a good thing as the low- mashed Best/ Standard/ Ordinary strength with 3% didn't quite have the legs of the stronger ESB.


----------



## argon (24/6/11)

Finished the first 'rushed' keg a few days ago... Very average beer... Even towards the not so good variety. Looks like 7 days from pitching for kegging is not such flash idea. Should have secondaries it instead of chilling. Lesson learnt.

Which has been reinforced by the fact that i've recently tapped the second half that had 21 days primary, 14 days chilling and then a couple of weeks in the keg. 

Really difficult to pair these two as the same beer... Such a massive quality jump the extra time has made. This one now has heaps of malty caramel sweetness balanced nicely with light bitterness. Very happy man now. Almost worth battling through half a shitty batch to turn out a beer that is spot on what I was after... Almost.


----------

